# New Seiko Kinetic 200m Diver



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm just back from a cruise around the Greek islands (with a bit of Venice, Dubrovnik & Rome thrown in for good measure) & whilst on board the ship my partner & I bought each other watches. I got Gillian a two tone tank style dress Seiko quartz while she bought me this  I've been after one for a while & to say I'm chuffed with it is an understatement. I'd tried a black coated one on in a jewellers before I went on holiday but I wasn't prepared to pay the £300 they wanted (lovely watch though & I dare say I could find it cheaper online). Anyway the prices were good on the ship & they had a further 10% off if you bought two Seiko's so we both decided to go for it. This one's not been off my wrist for a week (bar yesterday when I wore my Laco diver) & it's now the 2nd Seiko diver that I'll never sell - the first being my 7002-7001 which was the first Seiko diver I ever bought & the watch that started my collecting madness!

Anyway onto the SKA371: in two words - big, heavy. In three words - big, heavy, striking. In four words - big, heavy, striking, beautiful.

I love it - never mind that it's a quartz & not an auto, never mind that it's modern & not vintage (it'll be vintage one day) - it's just a belting watch. Finish is excellent, everything lines up & hits the marks it should hit, lume is excellent, timekeeping spot on. It's got classic looks but enough interesting details (the hands, the crown) to make it interesting & a wee bit different. I've shown it to a few non-WIS people & they're taken aback by the weight (it weighs 196g with the bracelet sized for my skinny wrist), I get this reaction from people all the time with my watches but I look at it as just like wearing a heavy coat - you know it's there but you don't notice it after a while & it's just the same with this watch - it's superbly comfortable (or I think it is anyway).

Dimensions are: 47mm across inc crown (42mm across the bezel), 15mm deep & has a 20mm lug width. It's best on the solid link bracelet, I have tried it on a 20mm Nato but the lugs (which are very thick) make it too heavy for that strap, it might work better on a 20mm Rhino as these straps are made from thicker nylon. I tried it on the rubber strap too but I'm not a fan of those anyway so the bracelet wins hands down for me. The movement is the 5M62 which once fully charged has a 6 month power supply & from the serial number it looks as if it was made in May 2008.

So there you have it - the new love of my life :thumbup:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Woof! Lovely watch mate. The hands and the minute markers really set it off a treat!

want. now.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice ,and im starting to like bracelets ,looks sweet mate enjoy,

paul


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice work.

Its always good when you get something that you actually want


----------



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

Is a kinetic watch a quartz ?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Brilliant watches, love my two. Have my eye on the PVD and the orange one too


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

nice, very Omega


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

minkle said:


> Brilliant watches, love my two. Have my eye on the PVD and the orange one too


Yes, I really enjoy wearing mine...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

minkle said:


> Brilliant watches, love my two. Have my eye on the PVD and the orange one too


Yes, I really enjoy wearing mine...


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

whats the button do


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Kinetic watches are quartz watches but they have a rotor on the movement (like on an automatic) which creates an electrical charge as it rotates, this charge is stored in a capacitor/rechargeable battery & is then used to power the watch. The capacitor/rechargeable battery should last for years before a replacement is needed.



spankone said:


> whats the button do


The button is used to test the power reserve - when pressed the second hand can move up to 30 seconds, this indicates a full charge - meaning that this watch (with the 5m62 movt) will run for 6 months before conking out. I've just pressed the button on my watch & the second hand has moved 20 seconds which, I think, means it can run for up to 4 months before it packs up. Once the watch has stopped you'll have to start wearing/moving it to get the rotor moving so that it starts generating a charge again ............ it's a bit like a dynamo on a push bike - the lights are bright when you're moving but start to go dim when you're not moving.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

cool clever idea my citizen has a battery warnig aswell except when that runs out it cost Â£50 for a new battery


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice watch mate, have always admired the 200m diver.

Would be within my realms as a Christmas present too.... mmm... four months away...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm just back from a cruise around the Greek islands (with a bit of Venice, Dubrovnik & Rome thrown in for good measure) & whilst on board the ship my partner & I bought each other watches. I got Gillian a two tone tank style dress Seiko quartz while she bought me this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lOVELY WATCH, How about some photos of Gillian? lol

Hope you had a great holiday.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks damn good  IÂ´m waiting for the PVD (or coated, isnÂ´t really PVD I guess from the pricepoint) and looking forward to see it. If it impress me I might aswell get the yellow dial too.


----------



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

'never mind that it's a quartz & not an auto'

I didn't realise a 'Kinetic' was a quartz, does that mean there is a battery in a kinetic.

Sorry if this is obvious.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes Roger in a Kinetic the watch is like an ordinary battery driven quartz but it uses a rechargable cell. This is charged by the spinning rotor just like how an auto's rotor winds the main spring in a kinetic the rotor movement produces a tiny electrical current which is fed to the cell to keep it charged. A bit like how an alternator charges a car battery.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Got my PVD Kinetic yesterday, thought I share two pictures with you...










I have now cut the rubberstrap, was way too long. As allways with seiko rubbers...










I dig this watch a lot, it just looks amazing for the money. This one is a keeper, IÂ´m almost sure of that :clap:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Jocke said:


> Got my PVD Kinetic yesterday, thought I share two pictures with you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely diver, I remember jonw posting up images of this a few months ago.

Though to be fair, it looks class in whatever combo, steel or colour.

Nice watch.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is my one... Its not had any wrist time but is still ticking!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

JonW said:


> Here is my one... Its not had any wrist time but is still ticking!


Good to see your still keeping it warm for me!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I am having another cull... and its not being worn... hmm... Paul says these are 300quid in the shops... blimey...  :beer: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

JonW said:


> Well I am having another cull... and its not being worn... hmm... Paul says these are 300quid in the shops... blimey...  :beer: :lol:


 :lol:

They are a little steep in the shops..thats why i buy things from the forum for a heavily discounted price..


----------



## meganekun (Jun 12, 2009)

I like this watch too .. but I think it's a bit heavy around the wrist!!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

JonW said:


> Well I am having another cull... and its not being worn... hmm... Paul says these are 300quid in the shops... blimey...  :beer: :lol:


Go on jon.. how much mate???? :fear:  :yes:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

gregory said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am having another cull... and its not being worn... hmm... Paul says these are 300quid in the shops... blimey...  :beer: :lol:
> ...


I can tell you that mine was about 150pounds from ebay :yes: . Still this watch is worth in my opinion more... Definately a step above the regular divers like the SKX007 in finish and detail.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

gregory said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am having another cull... and its not being worn... hmm... Paul says these are 300quid in the shops... blimey...  :beer: :lol:
> ...


Go on whippet boy, fight you for it! And you minkle!

I am determined to get a JonW watch and I have the feeling this could be the one... :yes:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nah.. i had my name down for this before he even knew he was getting it in the first place! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, I missed all this... superb...


----------



## Giggs11 (Sep 17, 2009)

very nice :drool:


----------

